# Benny Hinn Bowls The Kids Over



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

Benny Hinn, one of the greatest (?) televangelists, is shown in Louisiana in 2003 knocking kids down with the power of Hinn's hands.






When they show all the kids laying on the floor I had flashbacks of Jonestown ...


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 13, 2016)

:lol: I thought you were talking about Benny Hill.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

Not much difference if you think about it - set the video to a "Yakity Sax" soundtrack and you'll see ...


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Benny Hinn, one of the greatest (?) televangelists, is shown in Louisiana in 2003 knocking kids down with the power of Hinn's hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got back from a wonderful trip over the Himalayas, courtesy of Ken's post and was feeling great.
Had to follow it up with Benny Hinn. One of the most disgusting creatures on the planet.:yuk:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> I just got back from a wonderful trip over the Himalayas, courtesy of Ken's post and was feeling great.
> Had to follow it up with Benny Hinn. One of the most disgusting creatures on the planet.:yuk:




Sorry. Reality is a b8tch.


----------



## IKE (Feb 13, 2016)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: I thought you were talking about Benny Hill.



I did too and I really liked him........am I mistaken, didn't he die a few years back ?


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

IKE said:


> I did too and I really liked him........am I mistaken, didn't he die a few years back ?



Yes, in 1992. He had had heart problems, kidney problems, the works, and finally died of coronary thrombosis. 

They found him upright in a chair, with the TV going. At least he went out doing something he loved.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 13, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Yes, in 1992. He had had heart problems, kidney problems, the works, and finally died of coronary thrombosis.
> 
> They found him upright in a chair, with the TV going. At least he went out doing something he loved.



I'll opt for that. Much more comfortable then hitting the floor with a thud.


----------



## jujube (Feb 13, 2016)

He was here in Orlando for quite a while.  I had a friend who worked for him; let's just say my friend had nothing good to say about him.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 13, 2016)

About Hinn?

I'm not surprised. He's had donor alerts and was under Federal investigation.


----------

